# Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?



## Lindaman (24. Juli 2005)

Brauch man einen Motorbootsschein ab einer Motorkraft von 5Ps 
Ich habe eine wette laufen am besten wäre natülich ein link aber es würde mir schon sehr weiter helfen wenn ihr es mir auch so sagen könntet!
mfg,
Lindaman


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

Bis 5 PS nein. Alles was drüber ist ja. 

Und wer hat die Wette gewonnen?


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Lindaman (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

ich^^ nen kasten bier haste das irgendwie schwarz auf weiß


----------



## Lachsy (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

moment, in holland gelten andere gesetze. er hat es ja in "angeln in Niederlande, Belgien und luxemburg" gesetzt. In deutschland gilt alles was über 5 ps ist, braucht den Schein. hier zu holland


 Führerschein

Seit dem 1. April 1992 ist auf holländischen Gewässern der holländische Sportbootführerschein, 'klein vaarbewijs' genannt, Pflicht. Dieser Schein ist vorgeschrieben für:

    * Boote mit einer Länge von 15 Metern und mehr.
    * Motorboote mit einer Länge von weniger als 15 Metern die schneller fahren können als 20 km pro Stunde.

Der Sportbootführerschein-Binnen, ausgestellt nach dem 1.1.1989, und das Sportschifferzeugnis werden in den Niederlanden für das Fahren mit einem Sportboot auf den Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen anerkannt.
Ausnahme: Westerschelde, Oosterschelde, Ijsselmeer, Waddenzee, Ems und Dollard.
Der Sportbootführerschein-See, ausgestellt nach dem 1.1.1974, wird für die Fahrt mit einem Sportboot auf allen Gewässern, einschließlich - Westerschelde, Oosterschelde, Ijsselmeer, Waddenzee, Ems und Dollard -, anerkannt.
Das Sportschifferpatent für den Rhein und das Sportpatent werden anerkannt für die Fahrt auf dem Rhein, Waal, Pannerdens Kanaal und Lek.
Ohne einen dieser Scheine oder den 'klein vaarbewijs' dürfen die oben genannten Wassersportfahrzeuge nicht geführt werden.
Nur die oben genannten Führerscheine sind anerkannt.

Andere Führerscheine müssen in einen der oben genannten umgeschrieben werden.

http://www.wasserschutzpolizei-nrw.de/wfuehrer.htm#WSP

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lindaman (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

oh ha ich habe etwas vergessen es geht nur um holland also ob man einen führerschein in holland ab 5 ps brauch


----------



## Lindaman (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

ja aber mit nem 5 ps motor kann man ja schneller wie 20 km/h fahren???


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

Ja, mit nem entsprechend kleinen (Schlauch)Boot schafft man auch mit 5 PS mehr als 20 km/h.


----------



## Lindaman (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

na gut aber damit ist das leider nicht bewiesen mit denn 5 ps schade naja haben uns geeinigt und wir teilen uns denn kasten^^


----------



## Lindaman (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

ich suche immer noch und finde nichts steht nirgends was mit 5ps?


----------



## Lachsy (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

tja viel weiter wird dir das hier wohl auch nicht helfen

http://www.dmyv.de/broschur/niederlande.pdf

mfg Lachsy


----------



## tidecutter (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Bis 5 PS nein. Alles was drüber ist ja.
> 
> Und wer hat die Wette gewonnen?
> 
> ...



nicht ganz richtig! in berlin immer - auch unter 5ps


----------



## Shiloh (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

bis 4,9ps brauchst du keinen |wavey: fuer ein boot mit 5ps musst du einen bootsfuehreschein haben in deutschland 

anderst ist es in dk da kannst du alles fahren ohne ,ausser grosse schiffe


----------



## Lotte (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

moin-moin,

@ lindaman: bitte ändere doch mal deinen eingangstext!!! schreibe doch bitte dort auch noch mal rein, daß es sich bei deiner anfrage um holland handelt!!!


----------



## petipet (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*



			
				Shiloh schrieb:
			
		

> bis 4,9ps brauchst du keinen  fuer ein boot mit 5ps musst du einen bootsfuehreschein haben in deutschland
> 
> anderst ist es in dk da kannst du alles fahren ohne ,ausser grosse schiffe


 
Jo, so ungefähr war das. Ich war schon einige Urlaubsjahre nicht mehr in DK. Ist das noch der Stand der Dinge?

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## tidecutter (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> @ lindaman: bitte ändere doch mal deinen eingangstext!!! schreibe doch bitte dort auch noch mal rein, daß es sich bei deiner anfrage um holland handelt!!!




ja das wär gut. sonst kriegst lauter antworten, die nicht wirklich interessant sind für dich!


----------



## the doctor (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

Ich habe gehört, das in dem Gastland, in dem Fall Holland deutsche Gesetze gelten.....|kopfkrat 

Das heisst:
Wenn man bei uns nur 5 Ps haben darf, gilt dies auch für andere Länder!

stimmt das?


----------



## krauthi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

im schadensfall   gilt die deutsche gesetzgebung   so habe ich das gehört


----------



## Mac Gill (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

Ich meine, dass der Sachverhalt gilt, wie the_doctor es angekündigt hat.

Aus meiner Erinnerung -> ein in Deutschland zugelassenes Boot ist ein Stück Deutsches Hoheitsgebiet -> und damit sind die Deutschen Gesetze bindend!

Für ein Boot, dass in NL zugelassen ist, gelten dann die dort lokalen Richtlinien -> wie Lachsy die beschrieben hat.


Um eine weiter Spitzfindigkeit in die Diskussion zu bringen ->
Auf dem Boot muß sich nur jemand aufhalten, der die (welche auch immer) Führerscheine hat. Der "Fahrer" muß nur älter als 16 sein und physich und psychich in der Lage zu sein, das Boot zu führen.

--> Man brauch also kein Führerschein, um ein Boot zu fahren -> man muß nur eine geeignete Geisel nehmen :q :q :q


----------



## THD (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

Das von the doctor und krauthi stimmt, auch im Ausland gilt dt. gesetzgebung für Versicherungen und das kann bei Haftpflicht- oder Personenschäden sehr teuer werden, wenn man ohne BF-Schein ein Boot mit mehr als 5 PS fährt.


----------



## powermike1977 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Brauch man ein Motorbootschein ab 5ps?*

moinsen!
das wird hier wohl n nachruf, aber ich muss noch ne frage stellen. und zwar gibt es bei uns in der naehe n stueck altarm von der maas wo ein paar weissfischer mit nem boot(chen) ca. 5m vom ufer stippen. jetzt kann es sein, dass ich mit nem freund auch so ein ding kaufe. das sind metallboote nicht laenger als 5m-6m die vielleicht 100 euro wert sind. dazu bekaemen wir einen 3,5ps motor, der 2000% niemals mit dem schiff und wenigstens einem von uns mehr als 2km/h schaffen wird, da boot/besatzung sehr stabiel gebaut sind . also denke ich mal der bootsfuehrerschein ist kein thema, aber ich habe hier was von zulassung gelesen. 

muss man jeden kutter in holland zulassen-auch wenn er gerade mal n 3,5ps motor hat?

gruss,
mike


----------

